# How do i mount a Tankless to rock wall?



## akerplumber (Jan 7, 2009)

Need some ideas on how i can mount a tankless water heater on an old homes original rock wall in their basement? this should be about as fun as the venting.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Why not just hang the mount from the ceiling? You could use galvanized angle iron, conduit, or even pressure treated wood. No need to fasten directly to the stone.
Joe


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

drill hole,
epoxy and insert threaded rod
attach angle iron
attach water heater.


Send Rbs a check:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Liquid Nails.


----------



## Blue Point (Mar 24, 2009)

Tapcon on a peice of 3/4" ply and use PL on contact points.


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Liquid Nails.


That's cruel.

What kind of stone?

Limestone?-Highly unlikely.

Slate/Fieldstone?- Drill out mortar and attach 2x4s to walls, w/bolts, expanding cement and washers. Attach heater to 2 x 4's.

Granite or other non-layerd rock?- drill into stone directly, follow above steps.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Probably the same way I attach electrical panels to stone basement walls... I don't. Hang a couple 2x4's from the joist(s) closest to the wall and screw a piece of 3/4" ply to those. You're basically hanging a little wall off the joists.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

That only works for pipe. Superglue is the correct adhesive.



KillerToiletSpider said:


> Liquid Nails.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Probably the same way I attach electrical panels to stone basement walls... I don't. Hang a couple 2x4's from the joist(s) closest to the wall and screw a piece of 3/4" ply to those. You're basically hanging a little wall off the joists.


Pretty much what I said!

The obvious rout would be to drill holes in the stone, but that's sometimes easier said than done, & may not always be stable. Why is it necesary to mount directly to the stone?
Joe


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hang it sounds good to me.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*You're a Plumber?*

UNISTRUT , Epoxy threaded rod into stone


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

akerplumber said:


> Need some ideas on how i can mount a tankless water heater on an old homes original rock wall in their basement? this should be about as fun as the venting.



Wait...Where did the Plumma go?????? Ask him.........


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Is the entire wall one piece of rock, or are there some joints?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Post a picture of this wall.


----------

